# Corks



## longlake (Nov 13, 2005)

George supplies #9 corks. I noticed the local wine stores stock #8 corks. How do you tell what size cork to use?


----------



## MedPretzel (Nov 13, 2005)

This is my take on it -- people, correct me if I'm wrong:


I would go by what corker you are using. If using a hand (double lever) corker, go with #8.


If going with a floor corker, go with #9 corks.


From my experience, #9s are a bit thicker = harder to get in the bottle with a hand corker. 





You can use either, though. Maybe someone else can comment further.


----------



## masta (Nov 13, 2005)

750 ml and 1.5 L bottles take a #9 cork. Most but not all 375 ml bottles take a #8 cork.


Theseare the bottles George sells and you see what cork goes with what bottle:


 [url]http://www.finevinewines.com/Home-Wine-Making-Wine-Bottles.a sp[/url]


----------



## Angell Wine (Nov 20, 2005)

the tasting corks like George sells. What size are they #8 or #9?


----------



## geocorn (Nov 20, 2005)

The tasting corks I sell are #8.


As to the corks, Martina is correct. Use the #8 with a hand corker and #9 with a floor corker. You might also want to stick with #8 for 375ml, as they have a little smaller neck than the larger bottles.


----------



## Waldo (Nov 21, 2005)

geocorn said:


> The tasting corks I sell are #8.
> 
> 
> As to the corks, Martina is correct. Use the #8 with a hand corker and #9 with a floor corker. You might also want to stick with #8 for 375ml, as they have a little smaller neck than the larger bottles.














Looks like I have been buying the wrong corks all along then George. I was using the guide Masta linked to showing which cork to use for which bottle. Perhaps a revision here might be in order to clarify this. RE: #8 for hand corker and #9 for floor corker.


Thanks Martina for setting us all straight. I hereby crown you the official "Fine Vine Wines Cork Queen"



*Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## MedPretzel (Nov 21, 2005)

Waldo said:


> Thanks Martina for setting us all straight. I hereby crown you the official "Fine Vine Wines Cork Queen"







Hahaha! Nah, let's just say, I've had my share of "experience."


----------



## masta (Nov 21, 2005)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="95%" align=center>
<T>
<TR>
<TD =bold>Waldo wrote:

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" bgColor=#999999>
<T>
<TR>
<TD>
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width="100%" bgColor=#ffffff>
<T>
<TR>
<TD =text>














Looks like I have been buying the wrong corks all along then George. I was using the guide Masta linked to showing which cork to use for which bottle. Perhaps a revision here might be in order to clarify this. RE: #8 for hand corker and #9 for floor corker.


Thanks Martina for setting us all straight. I hereby crown you the official "Fine Vine Wines Cork Queen"






</TD></TR></T></TABLE></TD></TR></T></TABLE></TD></TR></T></TABLE>








When Santa brings you a brand new floor corker for Xmas you will be all set with using a #9!


----------



## bilbo-in-maine (Nov 21, 2005)

George - I think you supplied me with a bag of #9's in the beginner's
kit. I'll be using them this weekend. If they are ornery, I'll let you
know. And I just ordered two more bags from you Friday! Ah well,
pushing them home builds up the torso I suppose.


----------



## jobe05 (Nov 21, 2005)

Bilbo: I have a double lever corker and have no problems at all when adjusted right. I have two nuts on the top of mine that allow me to adjust the plunger up or down, depending on where I want the cork to land. Again, It works fine for me and all I use are #9 corks.


----------



## geocorn (Nov 21, 2005)

As a point of clarification, I was referring to generic corks. My #9's work well with all metal corkers, including the double lever hand corker.


----------



## jobe05 (Nov 21, 2005)

I should have also clarified that I use #9 corks on 750ML and 375ML. But just because I use them.......... Doesn't make it right






It's just what I use and so far so good.........


I probably should be using #8 on the 375ML bottles.


----------



## MedPretzel (Nov 21, 2005)

geocorn said:


> As a point of clarification, I was referring to generic corks. My #9's work well with all metal corkers, including the double lever hand corker.







I totally agree. I've used my double-lever hand corker with them, and like I've said a million times.... Like Buttah!


----------



## jojo (Nov 27, 2005)

Georges corks are easiest to put in place.


----------



## smurfe (Nov 27, 2005)

MedPretzel said:


> This is my take on it -- people, correct me if I'm wrong:
> 
> 
> I would go by what corker you are using. If using a hand (double lever) corker, go with #8.
> ...







Well well, you learn something every day, Thank yo for that little tidbit of info Martina


Smurfe


----------



## smurfe (Nov 27, 2005)

jojo said:


> Georges corks are easiest to put in place.




You can say that again. They are truly a fine product. Someone gave me a bag of 100 here a while back that are the normal ones you see sold everywhere. There were a complete pain to use. Many would catch on the corker and chip off the corner. When I was corking some wold land flush, some a bit out of the bottle and more recessed a bit in the bottle. There was no consistency to where the cork would land in the bottle with a stroke of the floor corker. So I now have a bag of George's sitting here waiting to go to work soon!


----------



## Glenimus (Dec 2, 2005)

Glenimus here, 


New member, new wine maker. I will be corking soon. Somewhere in this forum (I cannot remember where) I read about the corks getting all bent out of shape. Someonewrote that it had something to do with how full the bottle was.Does anyone haveadvice onhow full to fill the bottle? I will beputting#9corks into 750ml recycled bottles using a handcorker and practicing prior to the real thing.


Glenimus is short for Glenimus I. Someday I will be pope, although the last time there was a job opening they didn't even acknowledge my application. Pity!


----------



## bilbo-in-maine (Dec 2, 2005)

Hello Glenimus I - The ullage space should be around 1", maybe a little less, 
some say general rule of thumb no more than the width of 2 fingers, which 
might be too much. George's corks really do slide in nicely with the metal 
corker. As AAAStinkie said once, just be forceful in pushing it home once the 
levers are parallel with the floor. A quick soak in k-meta may help grease 
the ways. Good luck and let the forum know how things go - post pictures!

Bill


----------



## Glenimus (Dec 3, 2005)

Thanks, Bill. 


I learned a new term - ullage space. However, k-meta is not something that I know about. Well ... maybe it isshort for potassium metabisulfite ... wow, if k is not the periodic symbol for potassium I am going to be very embarrassed. 


Have you noticed that learning the lingo is at least50% of becoming an "expert" at anything. Thatmeans I have far to go. Ok, ok ... I looked it up and k is the symbol for potassium (atomic number 19).


Thanks so much for your help. 


Glenimus I


----------



## geocorn (Dec 3, 2005)

Time to be embarrassed; however, you are not the only one that was a little slow with that term



.


----------



## PolishWineP (Dec 3, 2005)

What type of corker will you be using?


And when you move to the Vatican, if you have any cool jobs available, please let me know. I'd love to take my home wine making operation over there!


----------



## peterCooper (Dec 3, 2005)

50% is learning the lingo. 
The second 50% is learning patience.
The third 50% is learning how to do things.

I know that makes 150%. That's why it is so much fun. Math is not 
important


----------



## peterCooper (Dec 3, 2005)

PWP

You don't want to go to the Vatican. They only make red wine there. (ever 
seen white wine at communion?)


----------



## Glenimus (Dec 4, 2005)

Princess, 


I will be using a two handled corker that has no adjustments of any kind. When I practice I am unable to get the top of the cork level with the top of the bottle. Should I cut the cork off flush with the top of the bottle? I do want to use theheat shrink cover thingies. ("Thingy" is one of those technical terms that I am learning very quickly.)


I will be buying corks because I used so many of those thatGeorge sent with the beginners pack. Any advice would be much appreciated. 


I am a bit discouraged about the pope thing, so I might change my goals and go for sainthood instead. Saint Glenimus has a nice ring to it, don't you agree. How many miracles are we looking at here? 


I love this forum and I have only been on 2 days.


----------



## PolishWineP (Dec 4, 2005)

Peter, I don't want to live at the Vatican, I'm just looking for a job and will work there. Maybe I can do a preaching gig or two. Think they might want to be come Lutherans? I know the clothes aren't as cool, but think what they could save at the tailor!






Glenimus, are you leaving enough space for the cork? If that bottle's too full the cork won't go in all the way? Are they rinsed in some sanitizer so they're wet? When we were using a hand corker we had the same problems you're having and we hated to bottle. We used shrinky thingy caps on all the bottles at that time. The ones with corks that didn't seat properly looked funny, but the wine tasted the same. 


Number one word of advice here, *Buy yourself a floor corker.* Seriously, after bottling a batch of wine and having things look not the way you want them, you're going to end up with a bad taste in your mouth and it won't be from the wine. I know we wouldn't make near the wine we do if we had to use a hand corker. Now, instead of dreading bottling and the results, it's fun!


----------



## bilbo-in-maine (Dec 4, 2005)

Your holiness,





I have to testify that the metal double-handle Portuguese corker that I got 
from George works very well. I haven't left a cork high yet, actually they are 
all countersunk a bit. I work with the bottles on the floor and my weight 
directly above, kneeling. This position lets you drive the handles down 
forcefully in a quick motion. It could be that practice is all that is needed - 
try your first batch with it at least, then you can decide to move on up if the 
experience after 30 bottles is not satisfactory. 

Bill


----------



## Bert (Dec 4, 2005)

When PWP and I started making wine we got the double handled plastic corkerthat came with our starter kit. It was always a trial when bottling with it. The supply store where we started recommended #8 corks (measuring 7/8") and rather than #9 corks (measuring 15/16"). #8 corks are considered good for only short-term storage, 2-3 years at the most. It's not that the corks aren't going in, it's that theresistance to the cork going into the bottle while driving the cork, was pushing the corker up off of the bottle. Another person holding pressure down on the corker will help prevent this. Be careful, the PWP will tell you that you can get hurt doing this if you're not paying close attention.












Note: We didn't straighten up before shooting this picture!


----------



## geocorn (Dec 4, 2005)




----------



## bilbo-in-maine (Dec 4, 2005)

I now understand why you are co-owners of a floor corker!


----------



## Glenimus (Dec 5, 2005)

Thank you all so very much. I practiced some this afternoon and learned a few things. These being:


1. Not all bottles are created equal. 


2. Getting up above the corker was a great suggestion. I was trying to make love to the corker instead of showing it who was boss inthese here parts. 


3. try to leave approx 1 inch of ullage space after the cork is in. (Don't know if I can do that with any consistency or not, but that will be the goal.) 


4. a wet cork is a better cork. 


5. prepare for a certain amount of spillage, etc. 


Thanks for tolerating my humor about being Pope. I don't want to offend anyone so maybe I will cool that for awhile -- and then maybe I won't. The truth is, I would like to be Pope, but it might help if I were a Catholic. 


My Portuguese corker and I say good night.


Glenimus


----------

